# Adobe Premiere Pro: 15 Minuten AVI-Movie über 2GB ()



## irina (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

also bevor jemand hier auf mich losgeht, ich sollte doch mal suchen, bevor ich poste: DAS habe ich! Ich hab die 4 Seiten durchgeschaut und keines der Themen schien mit meinem Problem übereinzustimmen.

Folgendes Problem:
Seit kurzem arbeite ich mit Adobe Premiere. Für ein Schulprojekt muss ich einen Videoclip schneiden. Den Videoclip habe ich auf DVD bekommen und diesen dann mit Hilfe von Movie Jack 3 und den Einstellungen DivX 5.01-Codec in ein AVI-File umgewandelt. Das File war ca. 40 Minuten lang und hatte eine Größe von ungefähr 600 MByte.

Nun habe ich das Video in AP importiert. Die Einstellungen des Projects waren DV-PAL - 48kHz und 4:3 Screen. Nachdem Schneiden war das Video nur noch ca. 15 Minuten lang. Ich wollte den Clip zwar noch weiterbearbeiten, aber da er aus sovielen geschnittenen Einzelteilen bestand, beschloß ich, diesen erstmal als AVI-File zu exportieren, um ihn das anschließend als eine Einheit wieder zu importieren. Ich bin dann also auf Export -> Movie gegangen und dann hat er angefangen, das Teil zu rendern. Der Clip bestand aus ca. 28 000 Frames. Schon nach ca. 5 000 Frames war das File über 500 MByte groß. Zudem hat das Bildformat nicht mehr gepasst. Anfangs war es 720 Px * 540 Px, was dem 4:3 gleicht, aber nachdem Export war das File nur noch 720 Px * 480 Px, was 4:6 entspricht. Und der Ton rauscht ein wenig, ist nicht mehr so klar wie im Original.

Meine Frage also: Wie kann ich die Einstellungen so setzen, dass das File unter 700 MB bleibt? Wie kann ich das Bildformat einstellen? Gibt es eine Option wo ich die Lautstärke des Audiotracks z.B. auf 80 % setzen kann? Ist es möglich, dass Adobe Premiere den Clip in ein AVI-Format umwandelt und es dann zwar riesengroß ist, ich aber nachträglich mit einem anderen Programm die Größe des Clips komprimieren kann? Und wenn ja, mit welchem Programm könnte ich das tun? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus... 

Irina


----------



## irina (22. Februar 2004)

Ah, um ehrlich zu sein, glaube ich, dass die Anfangseinstellungen doch DV NTSC STandard 48 kHz waren. Aber bei Standard steht ja: (4:3 interlaced)...wäh.

Das ist ganz komisch: bei DV NTSC steht zwar 4:3 interlaced, aber da steht ganz weit unten Frame Size: 720 * 480 (0.9) -> ABER 4:3 = 1,3333333333 und nicht 0,9....? Kann ich das Bildformat noch nachträglich ändern? Das stimmt doch so nicht. 720 : 540 = 1,33333333333, also 4:3.....wie komisch! 

irina


----------



## Erpel (22. Februar 2004)

Nachträglich komprimieren kannst du mit Virtual Dub.
Zu finden im Videotools-Thema unter Videotechnik.


----------



## goela (23. Februar 2004)

Du kannst in Premiere das Bildformat auch nachträglich ändern. In den Projekteinstellungen. Dort kannst Du sogar einstellen, ob er mit quatratischen Pixeln oder anamorphen Pixeln umrechnen soll!

Schau mal nach!


----------



## Zeichenfritze (23. Februar 2004)

*ja genau   *

Also für nachträgliches komprimieren kann ich mich der Empfehlung nur anschließen.

Mit virtualdub und dem entsprechenden codec gehts ganz gut


----------



## irina (23. Februar 2004)

Also mit Virtual Dub klappt das nicht so recht. Denn obwohl er das Rohmaterial öffnen kann, gibt er mir, wenn ich die bearbeitete AVI-Version öffnen will, eine Fehlermeldung, die so ähnlich klingt: "Could not locate decompressor" oder so ähnlich. Ich habe es auch mit DrDivX probiert, aber das Bild ist danach extrem körnig und der Ton ist nicht zum Aushalten: Sobald es etwas lauter wird im Video, knackt und rauscht die Audiospur wie verrückt. Und das trotz 48kHz und High-Def-Einstellungen. Kann das Rauschen vielleicht davon kommen, dass die Audiospur nicht mehr Wave, sondern mp3 ist?

Ich hab nun auch EasyX Video Converter ausprobiert. AVI --> AVI hat wieder das Knacken und Rauschen verursacht, aber AVI --> MPEG2 war eigentlich ganz okee, die Tonspur war zwar nicht perfekt, aber auszuhalten. 

Weiß denn jemand, warum, wenn man Movies aus Adobe Premiere exportiert, die Audiospur sich irgendwie verschlechtert? Kann man da irgendwie vorbeugen? Wenn ja, welche Einstellungen sind die besten um die Tonspur so wie sie ist, beizubehalten? Und nachdem Rendern ist das Bild auch nicht mehr so scharf, so, als ob ein Weichzeinungsfilter drüber gelegt wurde. Kann man dem irgendwie präventiv entgegen treten?

@goela: Hmm, also ich habe bei Project Settings -> General geguckt und mir alle Unterpunkte angeschaut, aber irgendwie scheint mir da keine Option zum nachträglichen Einstellen...Könntest Du da vielleicht etwas genauer drauf eingehen? THX..

Und da ich schon dabei bin. Bevor ich nun zig Blätter im Handbuch wälze (weiß nämlich nicht genau, wie die Funktion heisst). Ich hab ja diese vielen geschnitteten Einzelclips. Die möchte ich gerne zu einem ganzen Clip zusammenfassen, ohne ihn gleich exportieren zu müssen um ihn dann wieder zu importieren. Ich will nämlich noch einige Sequenzen am Anfang und am Ende zwischenschieben und möchte nicht unbedingt dabei 20 Einzelclips hin- und herschieben. Da gibt es doch bestimmt eine Option...

Und nun mal eine ganz kurze Bemerkung zu Adobe Premiere: also ich finde es ja blöde, dass man die ganzen Rohclips nicht löschen kann. Ich habe nämlich gedacht, dass die im Projekt gespeichert werden und habe aus Versehen den Rohclip gelöscht...und da will ich das Projekt öffnen und der meldet mir: "Media offline". Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gekippt! Gott sei Dank hatte ich noch einen etwas anders codierten, aber von der Länge gleichen Clip vorhanden. Hab ihn dann schnell umbenannt und dann hat es wieder gestimmt. Aber trotzdem. Ist doch total blöde! 

Sooo, das wars! 

Irina


----------



## x-rayz (26. Februar 2004)

Also ich würde, wenn Du die Rohdaten als DVD hast, den Ton via AC3 nehmen,
zum rippen niemals Progs wie MovieJack oder dergleichen, da stimmt nämlich nix! - Sind in meinen Augen nur Programme für Leute des einfachen und bequemen Lebens, die aber keine Ahnung von Videoqualität haben. Wie gesagt - Rippen mit Smartripper oder dergleichen, - der auch die AC3 getrennt auslesen kann. Dann die weitere Bearbeitung mit Programmen wie - DvD2Avi, GordianKnot, VirtualDub und für den AC3 Sound empfiehlt sich immernoch des gute alte LAME / ob als GUI oder anders, spielt keine Rolle).
So erstellst Du sehr leicht Soundfiles die einen klasse Sound haben und wirklich Störungsfrei sind - mit DTS-Sound experimentiere ich gerade - aber kann Dir darüber nicht riesig viel sagen.
Wie dem auch sei - Premiere hat so seine Macken und mir selber gefallen einige Dinge nicht. Aber alle Authoringprogs haben nicht die Möglichkeiten, die ich mir vorstelle - von daher nutze ich meist mehrere Progs abwechselnd - meist StudioDV von Pinnacle mit diversen Plugins und AP - je nachdem was ich gerade machen will.
Nur eines ist sicher, Clips von einer DVD in guter Qualität bekommt man nicht durch MovieJack.

MfG x-rayz


----------



## Tim C. (26. Februar 2004)

Vorallem würde ich empfehlen, das Video während des Workflows NICHT zu komprimieren. Lass es als DV-Avi, lass es von mir aus 8GB groß werden. Dann bist du trotzdem am Ende glücklicher, wenn du eine große Datei hast, die du in verschiedene Formate komprimieren kannst, als wenn du mit komprimiertem Material weiterarbeitest.

Die von dir angesprochene "Unschärfe" könnte durch die Tatsache zustande kommen, dass DV-Avis mit Halbbildern exportiert werden und da irgendwas an der Field-Order nicht so ganz ok ist.

Zu der mangelden Audio-Qualität: In den Audio-Optionen des Projekts würde ich ... ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr genau wie es heisst, aber ganz unten ist ein DropDown Menü, das auf Best stellen (ich guck gleich zu Hause nochmal nach, wie genau es heisst).

Das man die Rohdaten behalten "muss" finde ich eher praktisch als nachteilig, aber darüber könnte man sich streiten. Würde die Videodateien direkt im Projekt gespeichert würde die Projektdatei um ein vielfaches größer und evtl. so ein Projekt erst gar nicht auf einem FAT32 Dateisystem zu öffnen und und und....

Ich denke, es folgt der Punkt, der auch bei mir irgendwann im Laufe meiner Videoschnitt Orgien eingetreten ist, an dem man feststellen muss, dass das ganze doch nicht ganz sooo einfach ist. Wenn man darüber nachdenk mit quadratischen und anamorphen Pixel, AVI != AVI (weil avi nur ein Filetyp "Container" ist), verdrehte Field-Orders und andere Interlacing Fehler.

Wo wir grade bei Interlacing Fehlern sind, kommt mir das nächste Problem in den Sinn. Du holst dir die Daten von einer DVD. Das ist MPEG2. Hat das überhaupt Halbbilder? Wenn nein, macht es "wenig" Sinn diese Dinge in ein DV-Avi Projekt zu importieren, was ganz extrem mit Halbbildern arbeitet. Dadurch wird die Qualität eher schlechter als besser. Also um Daten von DV-Camcordern zu bearbeiten ist Premiere top, abe wie es bei MPEG2 aussieht, weiss ich nicht mehr sicher...

Also? Wie war das noch? Kann Premiere überhaupt MPEG2 verarbeiten? Ich meine nämlich bis zu irgendeiner Version ging das überhaupt nicht.


----------

